# Retirement.



## arnisador (Feb 22, 2006)

As I told Kaith a while back, 20,000 posts is an absolutely ludicrous number of posts. (Over 10% of them are in a particular staff forum! Plus, there are ones in places like here that don't count and others that were deleted, so it's worse than it seems.) I decided to step into (semi-)retirement when I exceeded that number. It so happens that today is the day. I'll be focusing my attention on the affiliated site FMATalk instead.

When does my *MartialTalk* pension kick in?


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 22, 2006)

arnisador it is with sorrow that you are leaving MT for retirement purposes. I have always enjoyed your input and I hope your endevours with the other part of MT is as remarkable as you have had here.
So long my friend in writing
Terry Lee Stoker


----------



## TigerWoman (Feb 22, 2006)

Well, I hope you pop your head back in here once in a while.  After all, there's always more to talk about even after 20,000!  I have a mixed view on retirement, not all its hacked up to be, better to stay active. And if I can't retire in real life, you neither in cyberspace. But, I hope you enjoy the FMA forum.   TW


----------



## Tarot (Feb 22, 2006)

Oh no!  I'm a little bummed to hear this.  Even though I'm still a newbie, you have been extremely nice and a great help to me.  Good luck with the affiliated site! :asian:


----------



## rutherford (Feb 22, 2006)

Dude, you just came back from retirement.  Quit being a pansy. :whip: 

How long until somebody starts another *"Who was Arnisador?"* thread?

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=21933&highlight=Arnisador

Oh, look.  That thread was started exactly a year ago yesterday.  Will we see you again this time next year? 

Just givin you a bit of guff on the way out.  Your presence will be missed.


----------



## Flying Crane (Feb 22, 2006)

I am sorry to see you go.  Your posts have been intelligent and helpful and you have definitely been a positive presence on the forum, at least for the six months that I have been here.  Hope you drop by once in a while.

michael


----------



## Ping898 (Feb 22, 2006)

Hey Bob - subtract like half of Arnisador posts so he'll be under 20,000 and he comes back!!!  

Don't be a complete stranger Arnisador, drop in every once in a while!!


----------



## Lisa (Feb 22, 2006)

wow...life without arni...I am speechless, dumbfounded and almost don't believe it.

Is it April Fools? 

Take care.

Lisa


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 22, 2006)

If we drop the staff area posts, he drops 4,200 or so from the count.
Also, number went up as we're recalcing post counts across the board.


----------



## Sam (Feb 22, 2006)

I was thinking along the same lines as rutherford.

Sorry to see you go.

I always get a shock when I go to user CP and you've repped me. I gain like 2 points of power everytime you do. Who's gonna make me jump now?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 22, 2006)

*passes cattle prods, shock sticks and a spare pair of Klingon Pain Lances around* 

I dunno.... {Innocent look}


----------



## Gemini (Feb 22, 2006)

Sam said:
			
		

> I was thinking along the same lines as rutherford.
> 
> Sorry to see you go.
> 
> I always get a shock when I go to user CP and you've repped me. I gain like 2 points of power everytime you do. Who's gonna make me jump now?


 
I guess it's up to Bob. lol. Get it? Bob giving a rep point? HAHAHA!

OMG That's funny! *HAHAHAHAHA*

Ahem. Sorry. Seriously, Arni's not leaving. He just _thinks_ he's leaving. MT is Arni's Hotel California.

_You can check out any time you like, but you can never leave...._

Mwahahaha!! :EG: See ya soon, Arni! :wavey:


----------



## Cryozombie (Feb 22, 2006)

Again????


----------



## shesulsa (Feb 22, 2006)

I hope FMATalk is as successful for you as MartialTalk has been.  Best wishes, Jeff, and good luck with Wing Chun. :asian:


----------



## MA-Caver (Feb 22, 2006)

:asian: You will be missed to be sure. 
Pop in once in a while eh? 

Always enjoyed your input. 

:asian: 
Peace be to you always.


----------



## Sarah (Feb 22, 2006)

*crys*


----------



## bdparsons (Feb 22, 2006)

I need to prepare you... when you venture out of your room you will be greeted by a very bright light. It's called...... Sunshine! Don't worry it's good for you.:asian: 

Respects,
Bill Parsons
Triangle Kenpo Institute


----------



## Carol (Feb 22, 2006)

Dang, Arnisador, and I feel like I was just starting to get to know you!

Maybe I'll have to surf on over to FMA talk to pick your brains...

Hope you stop by from time to time...


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Feb 22, 2006)

You will be missed, Arnisador! I've really enjoyed your posts here, but I think we all need a break from time to time. If I hadn't just become a Mentor, I'd probably be taking a break right now as well. Just don't make it a year this time!


----------



## bluemtn (Feb 24, 2006)

Goodbye, Arnisador!  Now I'm depressed-  he left when I was on a mini- vacation, and couldn't get this out son enough.:waah:


----------



## evenflow1121 (Feb 24, 2006)

Going to miss your posts man you are an excellent contributor to this site. So many people including myself have learned a lot from your posts.  I wish you the best of luck in your training and in life, and dont forget to drop in every now and then.


----------



## someguy (Feb 24, 2006)

He will be back...Please.
Well I'll see you around randomly I'm sure so meh.


----------

